# Spirit Halloween Spotlight Review



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

I've gotten so much help on this site I figured it was time to contribute.

Last year for spotlights I used a custom LED setup thanks to the instructions of one of you. The system worked fine but I had wires running everywhere and things weren't simple. This year I decided I wanted simple, so I purchased a Spirit Halloween Spotlight.

The review is currently uploading to youtube but will be at 




If you have any questions, feel free to ask and i'll attempt to answer.

I have a question, how do I water proof this bad boy. It's for indoor use only and states a couple of times in the instructions that water will damage it and void the warranty. Any suggestions?


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice spotlight! As for waterproofing, here's what I've done in the past.

Build a five sided box out of scap wood that your light will fit in,mount your light inside the box using screws to keep it in place. For the sixth side of the box, get a small piece of plexiglass or flexible clear plastic. Of course you'll also need to drill a hole in the back or bottom for the plug. Also good for battery operated spotlights or strobes, except when attaching the plastic/plexiglass, put it on a hinge so it can be turned on/off and batteries changed, if needed. Hope this helps in some way!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice review, thanks for posting it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

what is the advantage of an LED vs a cheapie green floodlight & outlet? I bought some purple LEDS spotlights last year and kinda dont like them, as they give too bright of a center circle in the illuminated area...I like an even wash of color.


----------



## liftngwaght (Sep 27, 2011)

Fred, thanks for the suggestion. I think this will probably be my solution.

Debbie, the reason I went with these LED spotlights is 
a.) I needed a spotlight. I have a floodlight for the purpose of wash of color.
b.) This is an all in one unit. I was using speaker wire attached to invidiual LEDs and it was a mess. This simplifies things ALOT for me.

Any other suggestions for water proofing? I feel like someone has a super easy and inexpensive answer out there.


----------

